# Posting Pics



## GregP (Jan 17, 2016)

In the old format I could post a pic from my PC. It appears that I must use a URL now.

If possible, please add the option to upload a pic from the local PC ...

The new site here seems to be coming along well. Fewer errors and quicker recovery from them when they DO crop up. Thanks for the frenzy of work.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

Greg, with this server's new format, you can "Drag and Drop" an image without having to open any dialog box.

Simply go to your folder, select the image you wish to post, "left-click" and drag the image from the folder over to any spot on the text area and drop it.

Wait a moment for the data to transfer (it'll show up at the bottom of the text area) and then proceed (either add more images or add text and then post)

I'll mention that I do wish the images showed at fill size instead of the dang thumbnails, though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

ahh...there is another way...

At the bottom of the text area, there are three buttons:
"Post Reply", "Upload a file" and "More Options".

Click "Upload a File", select the image and then choose "Thumbnail" or "Full Image" (found under the image file) and there you are!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2016)

Should still be able to get a dialog box for uploading if you click "Upload a File" next to "Post Reply"...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

Practicing with the ipad 

Did this by clicking "Upload File" at the bottom of the text area, selected the image from the dialog box and then after it completed uploading, I selected "Full Size" from the two options...

Seems to be a little more streamlined than the way it used to be.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks to Dave's post above I can now post full sized pictures. I can even change pictures already posted from thumbnail to full sized.... but it's pretty time consuming. I changed all the pictures in my latest group build thread - 8 pages - and it took me about 20 min. 

Is there some setting that can change all my previously posted pictures to full sized, or at least automatically post all newly posted pictures full sized with out having to click an option every time?


----------

